# If a Cadet reports personal issues



## LS_Cadet (30 Oct 2004)

Hi everyone.  I am 2nd-in-command of a cadet corps in Manitoba.  I have seen many cadets over the years come to the corps with family problems, these problems are anything from mental abuse at home to being kicked out of the house.  As staff cadets, should we look into these problems and try to solve them?  If so, how? Just talk to the cadet or go as far as calling a family service organization.  If I can get some responses that would be great, thanks. 




Staff edit: clarification of subject


----------



## THEARMYGUY (30 Oct 2004)

Welcome to Army.ca.  The policy of the CCM (Canadian Cadet Movement) is to report  problems of a personal nature to an officer and allow them to deal with it the best they can.  This method will often include calling in the parent or guardian of the cadet.  The proper authorities will also be notified if any laws have been broken.  Hope this helps.  If I were you I would think seriously before attempting to take on personal problems by yourself without the aid of an officer or even a CI.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## ouyin2000 (31 Oct 2004)

specificaly speaking about Vernon cadet camp...

if you have a cadet in your charge that has obvious family problems at home, or one that comes and sicloses such problems to you, by law, you must report it to the nearest CHAP officer or UHRA, at your earliest convenience. The officer then decides whether to persue legal means, and will most likely inform the RCMP or other such family councelling organisation. Almost every case like this that gets reported to them will be passed on to Civil authorities, as it is required of them to do so.

Now what you can do as a staff cadet: Inform the cadet in private exactly of the steps that you are going to take (HINT actually take these steps). Tell them that you will have to report it to the UHRA whether the cadets agrees or not. You can be criminally charged (depending on your age) for withholding information that might have a bearing on any sort of legal case involving the cadets family. So....the steps you take are: tell the UHRA, then tell the cadet that the UHRA will most likely want to speak with them, and for them to be avalaible. Also, tell the cadet that you, yourself will not confront their parents/guardians about it, that is the UHRA's job (or if it requires it, the RCMPs job)


----------



## catalyst (31 Oct 2004)

1. Understand that a cadet coming to you for advice/to 'spill'/etc thinks of you as a trusting source. 

2. Understand that you MUST not keep serious problems a secret - THEY MUST BE REPORTED TO THE UHRA (or an officer). As was mentioned before, there are legal repercussions for witholding alegations of abuse.

3. Understand that you MUST not council the cadet. DO NOT go investigating these allegations

4. If you think a cadet has a serious problem, such as family problems, you must report it to an adult. 

Most of this has been mentioned - Army Guy nailed it head on. Any more questions PM me - I've got lot of training through Girl Guides on this. - or talk to you UHRA.


----------



## LS_Cadet (31 Oct 2004)

Thank-you everybody for your great responses, however let me give you a couple more details about the situation.  

  My corps has gone throught alot of changes over the last couple years.  We do not have a CHAP officer, infact last year we had to bring in another CHAP officer from another corps for out CHAP night.  And my officers, although good officers, are not exactly the type of officers who would look into cadets personal problems.  

  So let me re-phrase my question.  I seen a number of cadets over the years who have gone through problems such as mental abuse at home, being kicked out of the house, and in return, I know a couple that as a result, resorted to illegal drugs, and I have heard that the drugs were a little more serious then marijuana.   So if I bring a problem to an officer such as a CO, and they do not take any sort of action, should I attempt calling a family or drug related service in the community or just let the situation be. 

  As most of you are probable senior cadets, please let me know what type of action should be taken and please let me corps what type of action your corps would take.  Thank-you


----------



## Burrows (31 Oct 2004)

If the UHRA is not present or the problem concerns the UHRA report it to the Commanding Officer (1188 Lorne Scots SOPs) I expect it would be a valid option..


----------



## catalyst (31 Oct 2004)

No - if those officers decide to ignore their legal abilities, talk to an adult you trust (teacher, principal, friend, probably even a parent) about your concerns. Call the kids help phone.

It is not avisable for you do deal with it yourselfs. Opens a can of worms


----------



## THEARMYGUY (31 Oct 2004)

"And my officers, although good officers, are not exactly the type of officers who would look into cadets personal problems"
This is not acceptable.  ALL instances where an officer is notified of an offense they MUST alert the proper authorities.  Catalyst is right.  If you don't think your officers can help then take the matter to another adult that you trust.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## Burrows (31 Oct 2004)

Ok point summarized,

You MUST
- report it to the UHRA or other trusted adult party
- Officers MUST alert proper AUthourites
- If you fail to report it you can be charged with witholding information.

That is the procedure that should be followed and at least ONE adult in each corps should know enough about these protocals to see it through. 

I shall lock this before we start repeating ourselves if anyone has anything to add to this please PM me and it shall be added if i feel it appropriate.


----------

